# P99 9mm to .40 conversion kit



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was curious if it is possible to convert my first gen 9mm P99 QA to chamber a .40S&W. I've always like the .40 as it gives considerably more power than a 9mm but not as much kick as a .45, I guess that's why it's so popular. I'm guessing the 9mm to .40 conversion isn't possible because of the barrel, magazine etc., but I wasn't sure so you tell me.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't believe anyone makes a conversion...however generally speaking you can't go up in caliber for conversions. In most cases, going from .40 to .357 sig for 9mm is OK, but 9mm to .357 sig or .40 is a no-no.

From what I've gathered, the .40 barrel is a completely different size then the 9mm, so you'd need a new slide as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - that's not possible - The slide and the hole in the slide that the barrel goes thru would not allow using a larger caliber in a 9mm. Sorry.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

That's what I figured. The couple times I've shot a .40 I really liked it, maybe one day I'll pick up a pistol chambered for it.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

If you get the right pistol, you can buy one chambered in .40 then buy a conversion kit for it. Not all pistols support this, so make sure you get one that does. The XD is one example, there are many others.


----------

